# Trailering must-haves



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi all,
I’m contemplating moving barns in a month or two. I’ve only trailered with my horse once, so I’m wondering what everyone likes to do, take, etc, when moving. What do you like to do to keep your horse comfortable and healthy?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I always give mine a serving of Outlast before putting them on the trailer. I think anything that will help prevent ulcers is a good idea.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

If it’s going to be a long trip, bring a bucket for watering them (hopefully you can find a faucet along the way) and get them out every few hours and walk them around. I thought that was common knowledge, and probably is, but one of my kids’ horses came with bowed back tendons (who knew that happened?) from going down in a trailer when they didn’t take him out at all for 23 hours or something crazy like that and he went down!

If the horse is used to it, a feed bag with hay will make a trip more comfortable as well.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Knave said:


> If it’s going to be a long trip, bring a bucket for watering them (hopefully you can find a faucet along the way) and get them out every few hours and walk them around. I thought that was common knowledge, and probably is, but one of my kids’ horses came with bowed back tendons (who knew that happened?) from going down in a trailer when they didn’t take him out at all for 23 hours or something crazy like that and he went down!
> 
> If the horse is used to it, a feed bag with hay will make a trip more comfortable as well.


 I do all this plus I take a couple bales of hay from home and 2-3 five gallon plastic containers full of water from home. Sometimes horses don't like the taste of water from different parts of the country. I do like Knave and always stop every 4 hours ,get them out and walk them. Let them roll if they want and eat a little grass if available.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Usually we use the trailer that has a big water tank in it for bringing water from home @ksbowman. I couldn’t figure out how she could do that, but the buckets is a great idea. My horses will drink anywhere, but knowing if you’ll find water is something else.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@Knave , Our LQ trailer has a good sized tank that has an outside faucet that's handy. My stock trailer has nothing for water so I use the plastic containers for it.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

How far away is the new Barn, is it going to be a long trailer ride? To me it just depends on long of a trip you will be taking.


----------



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

My Salty Pony said:


> How far away is the new Barn, is it going to be a long trailer ride? To me it just depends on long of a trip you will be taking.


It’s only about 25 minutes, lol! But I like to learn about longer trailering anyways.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, lol, you should be fine.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

GrimApatheia said:


> It’s only about 25 minutes, lol! But I like to learn about longer trailering anyways.


Just load and go, you got this


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

I have a heavy stresser from bad trailer experiences so anytime she is going to be in the trailer she gets a calming supp with some morning grain, daily gold and if it’s a long drive I’ll even give some cbd oil. 


As for normal horses, daily gold is essential. I also have a water tank and keep bute, banamine and a box of emergency supplies just in case. Water buckets, extra halter and leads, duct tape/electrical tape, vet wrap, gauze etc. They get a bag of alfalfa in the trailer. And i have a tire ramp instead of a regular jack for ease of tire changes. I also Try to keep some cubes to toss in water buckets in case a horse isn’t wanting to drink, sometimes that’ll do the trick. 

I do not let my horses off the trailer unless we are at our stopping destination be it over night or for the event etc. Personally seen too many good horses get spooked or decide they aren’t getting back on. 

I do not use shipping boots because we are typically far too hot and they’ll do more damage then good.

For short drives i feed daily gold every day anyways so we just load up and head out. My trainer is 20 minutes from me so this is pretty regular.


----------



## GrimApatheia (Apr 3, 2021)

Morgan.taylor said:


> I have a heavy stresser from bad trailer experiences so anytime she is going to be in the trailer she gets a calming supp with some morning grain, daily gold and if it’s a long drive I’ll even give some cbd oil.
> 
> 
> As for normal horses, daily gold is essential. I also have a water tank and keep bute, banamine and a box of emergency supplies just in case. Water buckets, extra halter and leads, duct tape/electrical tape, vet wrap, gauze etc. They get a bag of alfalfa in the trailer. And i have a tire ramp instead of a regular jack for ease of tire changes. I also Try to keep some cubes to toss in water buckets in case a horse isn’t wanting to drink, sometimes that’ll do the trick.
> ...


I was definitely going to use Daily Gold and a calming supplement. I usually only give the DG before work. I don’t think she has ulcers (and neither does the vet), but better safe than sorry! And definitely will do the alfalfa cubes in water. That’s the only way I really get her to drink a lot of water out of the pasture.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I do as @Morgan.taylor does…. for long rides I always have bute, banamine and tums…. I also do not unload until at my destination and I go up to 12 hours. The one time I did have to unload it was in a harley davidson parking lot and I was NOT happy…. a friend had broke down and I needed to put her horse in my trailer so had to rearrange…. my load always horse was upset with all the roaring of the bikes and took a little bit to load,I was beyond mad…

For my young guy I might try that calming supplement next time when he goes for a long haul by himself so thanks for the info!


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

lb27312 said:


> For my young guy I might try that calming supplement next time when he goes for a long haul by himself so thanks for the info!


For calming supp i found viacalm to work well and be cost friendly for my stressy mare


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

GrimApatheia said:


> I was definitely going to use Daily Gold and a calming supplement. I usually only give the DG before work. I don’t think she has ulcers (and neither does the vet), but better safe than sorry! And definitely will do the alfalfa cubes in water. That’s the only way I really get her to drink a lot of water out of the pasture.


I do it solely as a preventative so i get that!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Depends how far I am going and what the temperature is. 

Usually, they get the SoftRides on their front feet no matter what. Even if I am only going 10 minutes. If I am hauling under 3 hours and it is not hot, I will also put on their Back-On-Track quick wraps on all 4 legs, as well as EQU Streamz magnets on the front legs. (those darn little things work awesome for stocking up, and my Red stocks up easily)

If it is too hot, they do not get the BOT wraps, but they can do the magnets. 

I always haul with fly masks on their faces, with ears and long noses. I always keep heavy shavings in my trailer to absorb urine and it keeps the shavings from flying around in their face, and keeps less going into their nostrils. 

My horses are experienced haulers so I do not tie when I trailer. Then they are free to lower their head as they please. If I have a less experienced horse, then they will be tied. 

I too like giving a little Outlast and Ultium Gastric support before getting on the trailer, then they have a little something in their tummies. I don't have hay nets in the trailer because 1) I've had horses get caught in them before and 2) they usually don't eat it anyway. 

If it's a long drive, I'll make stops and open the windows to throw hay on the floor for them to eat along the way. I did make one 6 hour trek last year, but usually the farthest I go is about 3 hours.


----------

